# كتاب pdf راااااااائع للتبريد والتكييف Chillers



## العراق نيو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*Air Conditioning*
*Clinic*
*Centrifugal*
*Water Chillers*​ 

*One of the Equipment Series*​*TRG-TRC010-EN*


للامانة منقول
للتحميل 

windows-1256__Centrifugal Water Chillers.pdf


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا حبيبى وتم التحميل دمت بكل خير


----------



## العراق نيو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

تدلل يا مهندسنا العزيز تحيااااااااااااااااتي


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك


----------



## ابو سرويه (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور يا باش مهندس عمل مبارك


----------



## Rwzaba (26 سبتمبر 2009)

تم التحميل بنجاح ...

لك فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك..............................................................................................................


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود كبير يسلمو الايادي


----------



## الشرنوبي المصري (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ..... كنت محتاج لمثل هذا الكتاب ......... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dreemboy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ..... كنت محتاج لمثل هذا الكتاب ......... جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## muh4ned (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور والله 
يسلمو يا مهندس


----------



## العراق نيو (2 أكتوبر 2009)

تدلل حبي مشكووووور على المرور


----------



## سمير شربك (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يعطيك العافية


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## اب جقادو (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا مباركا


----------



## عمر سلطان احمد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed taye3 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك*​


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ...................


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (8 أكتوبر 2009)

سلمت يداك على هذا الكتاب


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكراجزيلا*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


eng.ahmed.ali قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك
> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## هادى صقر (22 أكتوبر 2009)

رقم المشاركة : [*9* (*permalink*)] الشرنوبي المصري 
جديد







 








*بارك الله فيك ..... كنت محتاج لمثل هذا الكتاب ......... جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## هادى صقر (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ..... كنت محتاج لمثل هذا الكتاب ......... جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## egy_silver (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## egy_silver (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شهدشهد (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً يا بشمهندس على هذا الكتاب و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## zizo_mam (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري التحميل ويجعل كل فائده لنا بفائدة اكبر لك وان تكن دائما الوعاء الملئ الذي يفرغ لغيره


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معتصم الوطن (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر يا غالي علي الهدية الرائعة


----------



## نور محمد علي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## العراق نيو (17 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااا على المرور وانجاح الصفحة تحياااااااااااااااتي


----------



## محمد فوزى السمان (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## NAJI12 (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم 

كم تمنيت ان احصل على هذا الملف
ولاكن باللغه العربيه
ارجوك اخي واخوتي مساعدتي بالحصول على مثل هذه الملفات
ولاكن باللغه العربيه
لكم تحيه من القلب​


----------



## مهندس عرفان (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ايمن الجزار (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *​​*ثبت* *في* *الصحيحن* *عنه* *صلى* *الله* *عليه* *وسلم**
**من* *تصبح* *بسبع* *تمرات* *لم* *يضرة* *ذلك* *اليوم* *سم* *ولاسحر**"*​ 
*وثبت انقاله "بيت لاتمرفيه جياع اهله والتمرمقوي للكبد ،ملين للبطن، ويبرئ من خشونه الحلق

*


----------



## creative eng (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## مستريورك (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ammar-sl (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magtel (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جيد


----------



## salamooz (22 ديسمبر 2010)

aha


----------



## تامربهجت (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب القيم


----------



## waleed almasry (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد كنان (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير...كتاب اكتر من رائع


----------



## abdelrahim (7 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وزاد من علمك وتقواك*


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور و نرجو من الاداره اعادة النظر فى ما يتعلق فى ايقاف هذا العضو الفعال


----------



## magtel (10 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررا ل ثوره 25يناير


----------



## magtel (10 مارس 2011)

نتمني ان يغير كل مصري الشر الي خير وانا يفعل كل خير من اجل مصر.معا الي العمل من اجل مصر.شباب مصر وشعبها هم الاعظم في العالم.شعب لم يرضي بالفساد فتصد له فنعم الشعب. رساله الي كل مصري انضم الي النظام السابق ان يصصح نفسها ويعترف بالخطا.وان يعمل بجد واخلاص.وشكررررررررررررررررررا لابناء مصر المحترمين


----------



## pora (11 مارس 2011)

تحيااااااااااااااااتي


----------



## goor20 (14 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## مهدي الطائي (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هل الموضوع شكراً


----------



## الرفاعى جلال (16 مارس 2012)

ممكن جدول حساب القدرة لغرفه تجميد 5متر* 6متر


----------



## mustafatel (16 مارس 2012)

Thank you very much Bro


----------



## سآآآمي (16 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه
جاااااري التحميل


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## elmalwany (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك


----------



## fantomas (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## kimojet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع وكنا نتمنى ان يكون معربا لكن المواضيع الفنية لا تقرا الا بلغتها اشكر ك مره ثانية..


----------



## nofal (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا .


----------



## اسامةسمير (22 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

